# Hi All, and I've got to ask your opinion!



## SveinD (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi all, and thanks for the sharpening info I've been reading on this forum for the last couple of days.
I am currently based in Norway, which is expensive and small, which kind of limits availability in products.

Though this weekend my sister in law and her aunt will be in New York, staying near Central Park.
And I am growing tired of the abrasive-paper-on-a-leather-strop-with-green-compound kit I have been using for 3-4 years.

So I've been doing some reading and narrowed the selections available on Manhattan to a few stores, and a handful of stones.
I'd really like to hear your experienced thoughts on this selection. I've got around $120-130 to spend, and since shipping now isn't an issue, I can actually afford something other than a nameless brand or King combo stone. Mind you, a single King stone bought in a shop here in Norway would set me back around $75+ and I want something good that lasts. I get annoyed with poor quality..

(The links are to make it easier for people to know which stones I an referring to, sorry if it violates any rule, but it seemed unclear)

First off, from the store MTC Kitchen, I've narrowed it down to these.
Fine Stones: Arashiyama 6000 and the Kitayama 8000
Medium Stones: Shapton 1000 or 1500, the Nenohi 1500 or a Suehiro 1000/3000 combo.

Then from Korin, which I know you are all familiar with 
Fine Stones: The Kitayama 8000 (link over) or Mizuyama 6000
Medium Stones: Mizuyama 1200 or Togiharu 1000
I am also willing to go for the Togiharu 1000/4000 combo stone or the Mizuyama 1000/6000 combo stone.

What are your guys thought for one medium and one fine stone from these options? (And yes, the inlaws are in the vicinity of both stores, so mixing is an option :biggrin: )
Is the jump from 1000 or 1500 straight to 8000 too much? Will any of these stones dish out quickly?

Hoping for help on this one. Thanks for your time!
-Svein, the till-now-convex Norwegian-

If you are wondering what I will sharpen, it will mostly be kitchen knives. A molybdenum/high carbon german Kobe, and a not so good Chef Santoku and some small Ikea stuff... But I will also use them on other knives I make. I am somewhat handy, but of course not a pro sharpener, though I learn technique fast if I have proper tools!


----------



## daveb (Jan 11, 2017)

Welcome Svein,

1st, rules here are pretty accommodating - we want you to be able to communicate. Links to specific products are not a problem.

2nd, US based vendors like JKI have free shipping within states once you exceed a dollar threshold. So don't limit yourself to just MTC and Korin. I am more familiar with and would prefer the Gesshin 1/6K combo and in your situation would be looking to have that shipped to the hotel they are staying at. The Kitayama gets some pretty mixed reviews here and I would be leary of suggesting it if you've not tried it first. I'm not familiar with the others but most everything Korin does with the Togiharu line up is pretty good.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 11, 2017)

Hi Svein,

the Mizuyama 1k was my first medium stone (naka toishi). I love its feedback, but it isn't a very fast stone. On the other hand, the Arashiyama 6k (aka Takenoko 8k) is my favorite synthetic finishing stone because it leaves a good toothy edge. Never used the other stones you have as an option, though. As Daveb said, i wouldn't limit my options to MTC and Korin only as you could have them mailed to NY for free or next to free.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 11, 2017)

I think JNS and K&S have pretty reasonable International shipping. Worth checking out how much stones would be delivered to your door. Not sure how EU import taxes interact though.


----------



## SveinD (Jan 12, 2017)

Unfortunately, the inlaws are only in New York from Friday too Monday. So there really isn't time to ship to the hotel. I did not know they were going at all till earlier this week. That is why I've narrowed it down. There is a shop selling the Suehiro Riku 5k, but they are sold out atm... I have a shop here i Norway that sells the Naniwa Pro/Chosera line, but even the 1k costs almost $150. So Korin or MTC Kitchen it is.s


----------



## mikaelsan (Jan 12, 2017)

sorry, I haven't com compared prices, just wanted to throw it in there that but jns is located in Denmark so shipping shouldn't be to bad and dictum (German company) should be worth checking out as well,I pay 10 euro in shipping from there


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 12, 2017)

Not offering a recommendation I'm afraid but I do wish to caution. I'm new to the stone and based on my short time with it, I wouldn't go for a Kitayama if I were you. Not saying there's anything wrong with it - might prove to be great over time - but I believe it doesn't offer much to someone just starting stone sharpening. Bit of a leap to a high grit and not offering a lot of feedback. Actually wouldn't recommend any stone around this grit including the well-regarded Naniwa Junpaku. Please bear in mind that I'm only an intermediate stone user.


----------



## SveinD (Jan 12, 2017)

mikaelsan said:


> sorry, I haven't com compared prices, just wanted to throw it in there that but jns is located in Denmark so shipping shouldn't be to bad and dictum (German company) should be worth checking out as well,I pay 10 euro in shipping from there



I have no way of comparing prices since I do not recognize the brand names, but they seem to be a bit cheaper than Norway. 

But it will cancel out because every order over $60 entering Norway gets slapped with a 25% tax and handling fee of about $10-25. 

Which is why I would really like some feedback on the stones in my original post. Those I can get to Norway without shipping costs, tax and additional fees, probably saving myself $150 on just two stones.

I learn fast, can adapt to consistent movements and feedback quite well


----------



## mikaelsan (Jan 12, 2017)

fair enough, i did not know it was that bad, do you have anything for flattening? otherwise i would also consider getting something for that purpose


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 12, 2017)

"Not sure how EU import taxes interact though."

OK, PSA for everyone saying "just order XYZ from the US or Japan or..." to EU users: We pay around 20-30% extra in customs,taxes,fees... when we do.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 12, 2017)

Does this apply to good bought in another country but within EU?


----------



## SveinD (Jan 12, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Does this apply to good bought in another country but within EU?



Yes. At least to Norway, which has a bad EU deal ^^

I am trying like crazy to call Chef Knives To Go to hear if their shipping will make it to New York in time, but they are still asleep 
If so, I will go for a Chosera 1K and Suehiro Rika 5K. If not, I would still appreciate some infor, thoughts or rumors on the stones in my original post


----------



## foody518 (Jan 12, 2017)

SveinD said:


> If you are wondering what I will sharpen, it will mostly be kitchen knives. A molybdenum/high carbon german Kobe, and a not so good Chef Santoku and some small Ikea stuff... But I will also use them on other knives I make. I am somewhat handy, but of course not a pro sharpener, though I learn technique fast if I have proper tools!



Not sure how fine you need to go on these (all stainless knives, yes?). 800-1000 + 3000-4000 could easily do the job. Put the Mizuyama 4k on your list. I wish those vendors had more 400-500 grit options - you'll likely be having to un-convex your edges, after all, and possibly thin a bit. 
With these waterstones you're going to need a way to flatten them.


----------



## psfred (Jan 12, 2017)

I'd not get a Kitayama for kitchen knives, you don't need that level of polish.

I bought a Suehiro 1000/3000 for a friend a couple years ago and he likes it. 

My personal stones for knives are a Bester 1200 and a King 6000, but I suggest the Arashiyama 6000 over the King. A Shapton 1000 would be fine, so would whatever Korin recommends at that range.

A Suehiro Rika is a very nice stone for knives, but if no one in NYC has it in stock, you won't be able to get one.

Make a phone call to Korin, I'm sure they will be able to set you up with a good set of stones in your price range.

Peter


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 12, 2017)

Does not apply between "normal" EU members, but for non-exempt goods, for about everything mail-ordered in from outside the EU.


----------



## SveinD (Jan 12, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Not sure how fine you need to go on these (all stainless knives, yes?). 800-1000 + 3000-4000 could easily do the job. Put the Mizuyama 4k on your list. I wish those vendors had more 400-500 grit options - you'll likely be having to un-convex your edges, after all, and possibly thin a bit.
> With these waterstones you're going to need a way to flatten them.



Yeah, I've been so caught up in the sharpening stones themselves that I almost forgot about a flattening stone. I can get hold of quite a big naniwa stone here in Norway for about $85, but perhaps better to buy one in NY ^^ What makes a good flattening stone, or will any stone that is about the size of the sharpening stones do?


----------



## guari (Jan 12, 2017)

Your family will hate you from the weight of a flattening stone on their baggage lol


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Jan 12, 2017)

"you don't need that level of polish."

Nor do most of us (not judging on the pros!) need most of our knives 

OTOH, if the OP already has green compound and knows how to use it, would that not make the superfine finisher redundant in a different way?


----------



## SveinD (Jan 13, 2017)

Well, great and unexpected news! The in-laws are extending their stay, so I called Chef Knives To Go and they guaranteed delivery in time, so I am now the proud owner of Naniwa Chosera 1k and Suehiro Rika 5k! &#128518; I sent emails to different companies on Manhattan, but Korin were the only ones who responded, and fast as well, so I will politely ask the In-laws to pick up a Pink Porous Stone Fixer from them! Thank you all for your replies &#128515;


----------



## foody518 (Jan 13, 2017)

Glad you found a way to guarantee getting some stones! Note that the Chosera will be close to splash and go (don't soak for long periods), and the Rika will need to soak for around 30 minutes or so. I leave mine (and a few other stones) in a tub of water all the time
Watch videos on flattening stones - particularly the ones that show drawing a grid pattern on the stones to ensure you've gotten the lowest spots out


----------



## psfred (Jan 13, 2017)

Those will work fine. There are several methods to flatten, the cheapest is to pick us what we call drywall sanding screen and a flat tile of some sort, or you can get a Norton flattening stone, or an Atoma. Those should be available at home, especially the sanding screen and a tile!

Peter


----------



## SveinD (Jan 13, 2017)

foody518 said:


> Glad you found a way to guarantee getting some stones! Note that the Chosera will be close to splash and go (don't soak for long periods), and the Rika will need to soak for around 30 minutes or so. I leave mine (and a few other stones) in a tub of water all the time
> Watch videos on flattening stones - particularly the ones that show drawing a grid pattern on the stones to ensure you've gotten the lowest spots out



Thank you, I will remember that! I've already watched a few from Korin and JKI, while practicing movements on a small bamboo cutting board.. My wife thinks I get too obsessed with stuff too fast!


----------



## SveinD (Jan 13, 2017)

I'll do the DWSandScreen if my in-laws feel they are carrying enough weight for this round! But would like to support Korin for their helpfullness as well! &#128515;


----------

